# Breeding albino Corys?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So I want to know everything....Breeding size,telling male from female, size of breeding tank, how they breed,ect....I want to breed them...Mine vary in size from 2-3"...


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not certain on how to tell male from female, but I DO know that spawning behavior is induced by a combination of cooler water being put into the tank and rain fall. Here's a good article. 

http://breedtropicalfish.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-breed-and-raise-cory-catfish.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in a bare 10 gallon tank with 2 sponge filters at a temp of 82 degrees F...feed heavily for a week or 2.......over filter the tanks to get it extra clean...cl,ean off all glass surfaces.....do a 40%-50% water change lowering the tank temp about 10 degrees F.....
they will lay eggs all over the place...on the glass...lift tubes...plqnts..wherever...
remove the adults and treat the tank with methylene blue....
make sure temp is about 82 degrees F....
lots and lots of aeration.....

first foods should be high in protein and fats...very fine powder...feed powdered veggie food too...
feed 4-5 times daily..


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so today I go and put some cooler water in my 55g tank, its how I always do it....And I am watching my maybe pairing up angels and I look at my corys and one is really chasing one so I watch and not 5 seconds later she pops out 5 eggs! But sadly they were ate by my emperor tetra (1 of 2). It was so cool! Sponge filters were do I get them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any good LFS should have them, but some don't. Search 'sponge filter' on amazon or just in shopping. Any online pet store will have them, too. bigalsonline thatpetplace petsolutions.com jehmco.com


----------

